
Ask HN: How do you deal with passive-aggressive people at work? - howscrewedami
How do you handle passive-aggressive co-workers? A passive-aggressive person being someone who gets off on being rude to other people, but does so indirectly and without leaving any trails. Someone like this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=5bafQY0_Bxs
======
dozzie
I believe it's not how the passive-aggressive behaviour looks like.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passive-
aggressive_behavior](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passive-
aggressive_behavior)

And they used the term in the show incorrectly, too.

